# A decent but cheap hotel in NY - or studio/1bed let...?



## gorski (Aug 21, 2007)

My GF and me going and not much money to burn - between 12th and 16th Sept.

Is anyone interested in letting their studio/1bed flat, maybe? Or a double bedroom in a shared, clean household?

Or if anyone knows a decent hotel [no shared bathroom?] - doesn't have to be in Manhattan but on a good metro line, as public transport seems cheap and fairly fast - which doesn't cost an arm and a leg, please? 

The prices of hotels, even if they get seriously off-putting reviews, just seem outrageous... 

The shared bathrooms photos I've seen seem a bit on the cramped and yucky side, I'm afraid, so just being careful, I guess...

Any more tips, please?

==================================================

Oh, yes, nearly forgot: anyone knows a good music agent in NYC, please? I need to push my songs somehow there...

Thanx a bunch!


----------



## g force (Aug 21, 2007)

What sort of budget you looking at? Might help with the hotel recommendations.


----------



## gorski (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanx! 

Up to $130 for a double room, all inclusive - and it doesn't have to be in Manhattan, so long as it's 15 - 20 minutes or so by Metro... 

Cheers!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2007)

Check hotels around Journal Square in Jersey City. There are a few that offer a free shuttle bus to Journal Square train station. 15 minutes from there to Manhattan.

Not the most salubrious of places (still safe and interesting mind - possibly very different to the way I remember it), but if just want a nice comfortable and clean bed and shower they're good and loads cheaper.

Link to search: http://www.oc-usa.com/city_hotels_list.html?city=Jersey%20City&state=New%20Jersey&st=NJ

You'll have to book quickly mind.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.carltonarms.com/

^^ that place is quite surreal. Great location around Gramercy there (centralish manhattan) and cheap.

Every room is designed by a different artist. Can be a bit of a headfuck if u get one u dont like, but they give u the choice when u check in based on whats available. Book early tho, the place is pretty popular.

Its a bit basic on facilities, but yes. Its cheap. And different.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2007)

Your own private room with bathroom for $90

http://www.nycbedandbreakfast.com/952/12401.html


----------



## gorski (Aug 21, 2007)

*Great!!!*

WOW!  

My GF is out and about right now but - it looks good! Just have to see where, as she doesn't really want too much travelling... 

MANY THANX!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2007)

gorski said:
			
		

> ...Just have to see where, as she doesn't really want too much travelling...



It's a good location. I used to live on Harrison Avenue about 10 minutes further down Kennedy Boulevard. It's no more than a 10 minute walk to Journal Square tube. From door to mid-town Manhattan is less than 30 minutes. I used to allow 40 minutes to get to work on Broadway comfortably. Plenty of cheap and good eateries close by also.

I really must make a plan for a return visit someday.

Make sure you know what time the last trains back from Manhattan are though!


e2a; Apparently the PATH is 24 hours these days


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 21, 2007)

St. Mark's Hotel, right in the middle of the east village, $100 per night.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's a good thread from another BB:
http://www.wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7997


----------



## gorski (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanx a bunch, once again, to you all!!

It seems, after a chat or three, that it has to be Manhattan, as my GF wants to be able to go back to the hotel, if in need  - to relax a bit and then go out again. That's because I can wear her out, I think... 

Plus, the flight back is at 8.30am from JFK, so we must be there at 6.30. Anyone knows if the Metro line to JFK operates that early, please? We presumed that there are no direct railway lines to JFK from NJ, that is... Correct?

We shall try the two mentioned here, around $100 - 120 and see. Gonna try to call them, too, just in case...

Anyone with that music business agents info, please?

Editor, I have a lead from your link:



> With BMG headquarters right across the street, it's bound to attract music industry professionals.


 - re. the *Night* Hotel... 

Cheers!


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2007)

gorski said:
			
		

> It seems, after a chat or three, that it has to be Manhattan, as my GF wants to be able to go back to the hotel, if in need  - to relax a bit and then go out again. That's because I can wear her out, I think...
> 
> Plus, the flight back is at 8.30am from JFK, so we must be there at 6.30. Anyone knows if the Metro line to JFK operates that early, please? We presumed that there are no direct railway lines to JFK from NJ, that is... Correct?


FYI, Bedford Ave (Williamsburg) is just one stop from central Manhattan and a great place to stay.

I'd get a cab to the airport: it's a flat fee of $45 and saves all the hassle.


----------



## chico enrico (Aug 22, 2007)

yes, carlton arms is great if you want somewhere cheap, but the area's well dull. i'd find somewhere in brooklyn or williamsburg if i was you, may be better, tho im not the biggest fan of NY no probably not the person to ask.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd get a cab to the airport: it's a flat fee of $45 and saves all the hassle.



Nooooo.  Get the subway.  It's $2, runs 24 hours and is quicker than a cab.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2007)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Nooooo.  Get the subway.  It's $2, runs 24 hours and is quicker than a cab.


Not at 6am it's not.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2007)

I post the same link everytime someone asks this same question, but afaik noone else has ever stayed there. Try Staythenight have stayed there everytime  I have been to NY bar the first and cannot reccomend it highly enough. Email and ask for availability of the guestrooms, the larger of the two is great and I think abouit $85 a night, the Fox Suite is $115 but well worth it with a patio area on the third floor and a jacuzzi! You couldnt wish for a better location, right on  5th avenue on museum mile, only a stone 's throw from the Guggenheim.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> You couldnt wish for a better location, right on  5th avenue on museum mile, only a stone 's throw from the Guggenheim.


To be honest, I'd much rather stay on the Lower East Side/Greenwich Village/SoHo/Williamsburg/NoLita etc etc than end up waaaaay up there!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'd much rather stay on the Lower East Side/Greenwich Village/SoHo/Williamsburg/NoLita etc etc than end up waaaaay up there!



Only 10 minutes from Grand Central on the express tho!


----------



## gorski (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanx, 1927, my GF discovered it earlier today and asked me to call them but they didn't respond... Will try later on... It does look nice!

Also, this seems nice and as it has a kitchen, too, one can possibly save by spending a bit more[???]: http://www.bblodges.com/Rooms & Rates.html

Dunno, how expensive is it to dine out?

So, is the Metro working all night or not, then?

Thanx!!


----------



## gorski (Aug 22, 2007)

Carlton Arms is out - only shared bathroom and 3 nights only but we need 4... 

Next...


----------



## gorski (Aug 22, 2007)

Stay the Night is gone, too...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 23, 2007)

The subway is 24 hour, but service slows at night. You also have to consider how many trains you might need to change on your way to the hotel and what the walk will be from the subway station, particularly if you have a lot of luggage.

If you're feeling strong and confident, take the train and spend the 40 bucks on beer. If not, take a taxi.

Christ only knows about the music angle though.

Maybe you could post an ad on the music bit of Craigslist?

http://newyork.craigslist.org/muc/

I would second St Marks Hotel. I've never stayed there but the area is more fun than midtown or the outer burroughs (Brooklyn excluded).


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 23, 2007)

I stayed in the gershwin hotel when I was out there.  Cost around $160 a night for a superior room with own bath/toilet.  Was clean and comfortable - had a lot of character too.  Staff weren't particularly friendly though.


----------



## gorski (Aug 23, 2007)

St. Marks is still OK to book... for now...  Ta! 

Metro is 24hrs a day... 

Not breathing...


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I stayed in the gershwin hotel when I was out there.  Cost around $160 a night for a superior room with own bath/toilet.  Was clean and comfortable - had a lot of character too.  Staff weren't particularly friendly though.



Gershwin is fine, a great location too for ESB if thats ya thing!


----------



## gorski (Aug 23, 2007)

Booked out...


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 26, 2007)

If they have archived posts/threads here, plkease check there as i listed a whole lot of them. Depends though on your mode of living. If you can live rough, you can get a bed for 10 a night, if not, it will obviusly run quite a bit higher.


----------



## gorski (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeay!  St. Marks booked, I thank you kindly!!!  Very helpful!!  

Cheers!!


----------



## Nixon (Aug 29, 2007)

I wanna go to New York before the end of the year..I hope and wish..


----------



## gorski (Aug 29, 2007)

Zoom was around £200 return flight for our dates. 

Check it out: http://www.flyzoom.com/

Cheers!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2007)

gorski said:
			
		

> Zoom was around £200 return flight for our dates.
> 
> Check it out: http://www.flyzoom.com/


Who the fuck are Zoom?!!

To be honest, I'd rather spend an extra £30-50 and travel by Virgin - they're really good.


----------



## gorski (Aug 29, 2007)

That's by definition a prejudice, Ed! 

Virgin was £100+ on top of that price. For the same price with Zoom I think you get a much better deal - 36' seat and so on... Check out the deals!

How about Virgin?

Cheers!


----------



## gorski (Aug 29, 2007)

An example:



> Economy standard:
> 
> * 31" seat pitch
> * 1 meal & 1 snack included
> ...



This is for the cheaper solution, less than £200 return:



> Final Amount  	£198.75





> 1  	10 Nov 07  	Sat  	11:00  	101  	Zoom Airlines Ltd  	 London Gatwick
> South 	  	New York JFK
> T4 	Sat 	13:45
> 
> ...



This is for the more expensive one:



> Economy Standard + Premium Supplement Seating Upgrade
> 
> * 36" seat pitch
> * Selection of your seat number
> ...





> Final Amount  	£298.75


 - the same flight, 30kg luggage etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2007)

gorski said:
			
		

> Virgin was £100+ on top of that price. For the same price with Zoom I think you get a much better deal - 36' seat and so on... Check out the deals!
> 
> How about Virgin?


Great veggie food and just about the best in-flight entertainment you can get for the price!


----------



## gorski (Aug 29, 2007)

Now, the food in NY:

http://www.timeout.com/newyork/article/9142/the-new-york-cheap-eats-pyramid


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, St Marks is cool. I miss Joes CDs. Man, what I would give right now to browse either it or Kim's for Electronica. Have fun.


----------



## gorski (Aug 30, 2007)

Heh, thanx - but not for electronica... Just not for me... Will have a go, though... For all sorts...  Human, mind...


----------



## gorski (Sep 17, 2007)

That was interesting!!! 

Thank you all for help, once again!!  Appreciated!!


----------

